# Cache von Browser, Client



## student2004 (15. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

der Webbrowser kann ja Webseiten cachen und bei Bedarf die Daten aus dem Cache wieder verwenden. Dafür gibt es ja in HTTP schon Last-Modified, If-Modified-Since, ETag, If-None-Match, Conditional GET um die Entscheidung zu fällen ob die Cachedaten benutzen werden können.

Ich finde im Internet fast nichts darüber wie denn ein Browser die Daten jetzt cached! Also wie macht das ein Browser? Wie legt er die Textdaten, Bilddateien oder html Seiten ab und wo legt er die Daten auf dem Client PC oder Mobiltelefon ab.
Welche Caching Verfahren gibt es hierzu?
Wie ist das mit HTTPS. Warum kann der Browser Daten von Https Verbindungen nicht cachen?

Wenn möglich setzt doch einen Link dazu, wo es ausführliche Informationen gibt.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## ZodiacXP (15. August 2009)

Ich hab den Gockel gefragt und der sagte:
http://www.firefox-browser.de/wiki/Cache
http://www.computerlexikon.com/begriff-browser-cache
http://web.uni-marburg.de/hrz/services/wwwcache.html
http://www.pcwelt.de/start/dsl_voip/tipps_tricks/browser/5042/temporaere_internet_dateien/
etc... http://www.google.de/search?q=cache+temporäre+internetdateien

Das mit HTTP*S* wird evtl. aus Sicherheitsgründen gemacht.


----------



## student2004 (15. August 2009)

Danke.
Ok im Fall vom Firefox schaut es so aus, als ob der einfach die Dateien auf der Festplatte in einem Ordner abspeichert, jedoch wie er das genau macht steht auch nicht drin.... Die meisten anderen Links beschränken sich auf das Löschen des Caches bei einem Browser...

Es müsste doch irgendwo Caching Strategien geben, also wie denn wirklich genau ein Browser cached oder wie ein Anwendungscache funktioniert. zumindest bei Hardware gibt es einige Caching Strategien und das müsste es doch bei Software auch geben.

Weiß dazu einer was? (Es darf ruhig sehr in die Tiefe gehen oder eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit sein)

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------

